# menopause



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

Just found out i was in menopause by a blood test. My periods have been funky for awhile now. Just wondering it everyone has some of my symptoms. I am soooo hungry, bloated and my ibs-c is worse. I am on zelnorm, miralax, bentyl and previcid. Is this usual for menopause? Just anyones thoughts will be appreciated.Jean


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Jean. Oh well, welcome to a new phase of life. I'm 41 and am having perimenopausal symptoms so I can relate somewhat, myself. Your symptoms sound pretty normal. Menopause can be difficult for many women with a wide variety of symptoms, I don't think your situation is too unusual, just keep track of your symptoms and do what is right for you. Feel free to keep posting.


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

KazzyThanks so much for replying. I guess I don't mind the no period lately, but the bloatness and bad c has got me going crazy. I do go to the doc next month so maybe he will have some ideas for me.jean


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Count me in too. I am 46 and have only had one in a year. Hvae had ones here and there for about 5-8 years. I just never knew. The weight gain in the mid section is KILLING me. I have gained 30 pounds. I quit smoking 17 months ago and I know about 10 is from that but the res tof this is CRAZY. DO you have hot flashes too?Crazy being a girlTake careKAt


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

KatI am 45. I tend to have more of the night sweats. I have had those for about a year. The last 6 months my period has been so light. I kept hoping for a heavy one because i thought i would feel better with the bloating and such. I should be careful what i wish for because this on which is 10 days late is a doozy. Still feel bloated to. Oh, i have gained about 10lbs. Don't quite know if it is menopause or that i am sooo hungry i am eating everything in sight. My constipation is horrible to. I can of had it on track with every med i was on.Oh, well....Jean


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this group and I wanted to share my "trek" through menopause.I am 61 years old and have been going through menopause for some time (I started late). While I haven't had a period for about 5 years, I still have bouts with hot flashes. These have abated somewhat, finally.My IBS has gotten much worse since I started menopause. I have had IBS for 40 years. It started after the birth of my first child, although I have always had digestive problems since I was a very small child.I think that constipation is common amongst menopausal women who don't have IBS, so for us, it seems to increase our symptoms, especially constipation. Since our bodies tend to "dry-up" during menopause, it stands to reason that constipation would be more of a problem.But for all you menopausal women, there is an end in sight. It may take awhile, but we will get through it.


----------



## 19205 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,I'm 44 and yesterday took an OTC test (Estroven) that indiated that I'm in menopause. (YEH!). Haven't had a period since November '05. EVERY NIGHT I have night sweats where I need to get up and change my clothes. Sometimes I put a towel on my pillow and on top of the sheet as I'm too tired to change the whole bed. I also take the AM/PM supplement which helps me sleep. The worse thing I've noticed is the extreme lack of libido!!! Any suggestions out there???Trudaluck


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

When my hot flashes were really bad, I used to squirt myself with a spray bottle of water, esp at night. There are misters that you can buy. I also found that when I laid on my stomach, hot flashes were worse. A small electric fan by your bed helps as well. You probably already know that dressing in layers during the day helps. As far as libido goes, I have nothing to suggest. Hopefully someone else can help you there.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!! Bells are going off here!!! I"ve been getting night sweats for a few months now. Didn't really think about it till now! YIKES - Menopause.I am 43, had a hysterectomy at 26, but I still have my ovaries. I guess not having a period for many years I haven't been paying attention to the signs.







Isn't early 40s a little too soon for this?







Then again... I will be a grandma in august!


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't think 43 is really too early. I started getting night sweats when i was 44. For some reason those have calmed down some. I just feel so bloated and that drives me nutty. I am going to talk to my doc in two weeks, annual pap and such. I bet he will have me do a bone scan which should be interesting because i stay away from milk products because they do not help my IBSC. There is no way i will go on calcium because of my C. What do other people do is they need calcium supplements for their bones if it constipates them? Maybe somebody can help me with that?Jean


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Can you take Tums? It is a good source of calcium and it's cheap.


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

That might be a good idea nerfmom. If the doctor wants me to take calcium i will ask about that.Jean


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Keep us posted and enjoy this board. I only joined recently and it has become my life line. It is so good to be able to talk to someone who understands.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My wife uses a soy, black cohosh, dong quai blend. She just started this month and has been able to sleep through the night every night.This is good news for both of us!As far as calcium is concerned, a good Cal-Mag with chelated minerals for absorption should not cause further bowel problems. I know the one's we use have a fructose bond and get a 96% absorption so there is really nothing going through the large intestines, at all. Mark


----------



## 22227 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this but it is great to have someone that is having the same symptoms that I am and I am not going crazy. I am 38 and I have ibs and have been premenopausal since I was 32. My grandmother went through menopause at the age of 41. So I guess I have inherited the great genes. I am skipping periods and having abnormal pap smears, I have had every test possible and they say I am healthy as a horse, but as I get older the ibs gets worse, cramping bloating and diareha, affraid to travel to far can anyone give some advice?


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that menopause causes an increase of IBS symptoms. I don't know if it gets better after menopause or not. I am still waiting to find out. You would think that at the age of 61, that I would be over menopause, but I still get hot flashes, but they are abating somewhat. The best I can say, is hang in there.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome trudaluck and mom 38


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I am so glad I found this topic.I myself started menses at 9. My mom did too. Well she went through and was done with her periods by 44.I am 38 close to 39. I made a dr. run blood work only to be told I was not in menopause. I keep going to dr.s and they keep saying I.m depressed. I am NOT. I'm too young for menopause.In the last year I have more panic, wieght gain, lethargic, my periods seem to be everyother month lately. They were everymonth and I thought I was bleeding to death. Then my IBS-D got worse. Ended up being the Effexor and Stress of mom's death. She told me way before she died I sounded how she got.A week ago I quit Effexor and I feel better. I can think, and accomplish more than ever. Still got those damn brain zaps at night.Anyway How do I convince these dr.s I am not depressed that I feel I am in perimenopause. So my hormones are normal but I get night sweats, wake up soaked, have trouble sleeping, NO SEX DRIVE, weight gain, fatigue, weird periods, etc...Just wondering.Vamplady


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you go to a women doctor. I don't and until he did the hormone test and it showed i was in menopause, he kinda said just live with it. I was having night sweats and heavy bleeding since last year. So I think maybe women doc are more concern about this than the men. (Not all of course, just mine) I am now trying b complex vitamins and evening of primrose oil. I have gained weight, too. Although i am so starved i am eating everything in sight. I hate it.Good luck to youJean


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

By the way, i am on the happy pill lexapro and love it. I do think it is helping me through this a little bit.Jean


----------



## 22227 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All, and Thanks to those who support us. I am having really bad hot flashes and night sweats again, they come and go with my periods. My IBS is better with the aid of prilosec. I was just wondering does anyone have the terrible pain in the ovary area while your on your period. Sometimes I think I am dieing. Once I had a medical book and my hubby made me through it away because I had every desease there was lol. When we go Motorcycle riding I am in fear of having a booboo. Is there any type of over the counter meds that are good to just stop you up.


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Well, I find this topic fascinating. I'm 46 and THINK I'm going through peri-menopause. The reason I only think I am is because for the last few years, instead of skipping periods, mine have come more frequently! Darn. I used to have 40 day cycles, now they're 25 to 30 day ones. And I feel so much worse during periods than I used to. Has anyone had that happen? Not just ibs-wise but just achy, headachey, cramps, backache, sharp stomach pains, etc.I never used to mind periods much, but I hate them now. Does that over the counter menopause test tell you at what point in menopause you're in?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I sympathise with you all going through the menopause is no joke..I went through mine in my 30s and the symptoms can be very alarming and frightening..Thank god im ok now..


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi everyone.My periods were very irregular in my 20s and 30s, but like you nightsounds, since I hit my 40s (I'm 46), my periods come every 28 to 30 days like clockwork.. go figure.Jeanne


----------

